# Moosgummi(Schaumstoff)griff reparieren ???



## HD4ever (11. November 2005)

Hi !
hab ne schon etwas ältere aber klasse DAM 3-teilige 3,6m Wallerrute ...
die hat nicht wirklich einen Moosgummigriff, aber irgendwie son dünnen Schaumstoff um den Rutengriff der nun im Alter porös geworden ist .....
womit kann man sowas reparieren ?????
dachte schon an Tennisband für Tennis-,Squashschläger .... |kopfkrat
bessere Ideen ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. November 2005)

*AW: Moosgummi(Schaumstoff)griff reparieren ???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> hab ne schon etwas ältere aber klasse DAM 3-teilige 3,6m Wallerrute ...
> die hat nicht wirklich einen Moosgummigriff, aber irgendwie son dünnen Schaumstoff um den Rutengriff der nun im Alter porös geworden ist .....
> womit kann man sowas reparieren ?????
> ...


 
Wir haben öfters Treppen aus Stahl mit Holzbelägen gebaut. Dabei werden unter die Stufen dann Moosgummistreifen unter geklebt, damit die Stufen später nicht knarren und damit der Ehegatte ungefährdet Nachts besoffen in sein Bett kommt. |supergri 

Kernaussage: Es gibt selbstklebendes Moosgummi in verschiedenen Breiten, Stärken und Härtegraden als Meterware auf der Rolle. Vielleicht läßt sich das ja auch mit einem anderen Kleber besser verarbeiten. Ich hab letztens eine 25 Meter Rolle 40 mm breit und 5 mm stark gebraucht. Die hat nicht mal 10 Euronen gekostet.


----------



## fluefiske (11. November 2005)

*AW: Moosgummi(Schaumstoff)griff reparieren ???*

Hallo !
Anderer Vorschlag.Wie wäre es,wenn Du den ganzen Griff austauschst.Passende Duplongriffe kannst Du kaufen.Das ist keine große Sache,und sie ist etwas aufgepeppt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2005)

*AW: Moosgummi(Schaumstoff)griff reparieren ???*

jo thx euch 2 ! 
werd mal schauen über die nächsten Wochen ....
der nächste Walleransitz wird ja noch etwas auf sich warten lassen ....


----------

